

Free (maybe) app for testing - jumbled_buffalo
http://easytext.shaydesdsgn.com/
Stumbled along this nifty looking site. No idea what it&#x27;s for though...
======
jumbled_buffalo
I signed up and got sent out a code to download the app from the app store.

------
l33tzer
yea i gave this a go as well

